# Isophon kk8, KEF T27



## guitarded (Feb 2, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find FR and impedance graphs for these vintage tweeters?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

guitarded said:


> Anyone know where I can find FR and impedance graphs for these vintage tweeters?


Well, amazing as it seems, I think I have both in my old docs box at the office. Which version of the T27 did you need?

Kal


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

How lucky can a fellow be?

Welcome to the Shack, Arno!


----------



## guitarded (Feb 2, 2007)

WOW! Kal,You da man! Thank you sooooooooo much!
The T27 version is sp1032. Muchly appreciated!
Sonnie,Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

guitarded said:


> WOW! Kal,You da man! Thank you sooooooooo much!
> The T27 version is sp1032. Muchly appreciated!
> Sonnie,Thanks for the warm welcome.


I'll be in the office on Thursday.

Kal


----------

